
Will you please give critical feedback? - alexberke
http://www.coloring-book.co/book
======
alexberke
Hello, Yes, I am asking you for your unyieldingly honest and critical feedback
that the internet and this community is such a great resource for.

I’ve been working on a side project for the past year - a “book” that I’d like
to complete and publish to the world (for free on the internet). Before then,
I would like as much feedback as I can get in order to revise.

This “book” is a coloring book about math that is both digital and on paper.
Web version: [http://coloring-book.co](http://coloring-book.co) Printable PDF:
[http://coloring-book.co/book.pdf](http://coloring-book.co/book.pdf)

On paper, the reader can color in patterns that help illustrate the
mathematical concepts presented. The web version brings these illustrations to
live in interactive animations.

Your critical, _constructive_ feedback about anything ranging from writing
nitpicks to design or content structure, or anything in between would be so
appreciated!

Please comment away or email me at colorByMath@gmail.com or leave feedback in
this form: [http://coloring-book.co/form](http://coloring-book.co/form)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR BRUTAL HONESTY <3

------
misthop
On the layout-you make your "pages" trigger a scroll, but don't allow me to
scroll my self. Not a fan. If you want to use something like that, and
approximate a book, I would be more comfortable with a horizontal animation.
With that I have less of an expectation to be able to scroll, and it _feels_
more book like.

~~~
alexberke
Thank you for the feedback!

